# simpletext/adw launcher



## illsaveyou (Sep 24, 2011)

So i hate using icons for my launcher, so i have used simple text as icons. But i have run into a snag along the way.... How do i modify my app drawer icon? I can change the icon easily. but when u choose what to launch you cant choose the app drawer, you have to physically choose an application, anyone know the way around this?


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

When you add am item to the desktop instead of choosing shortcut choose launcher actions and you will find the app drawer there. Then if you long gold on the app drawer you can change the icon but only on the desktop, you can't edit it in the dock.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> When you add am item to the desktop instead of choosing shortcut choose launcher actions and you will find the app drawer there. Then if you long gold on the app drawer you can change the icon but only on the desktop, you can't edit it in the dock.


This.

All the best,

-HG


----------

